# 정성담아



## panview

hi.how do you say  정성담아  in English or its corresponding Chinese character in the following lyrics? is it 真心淡雅 or 담아 used as verb 담다 盛る;入れる, 込める?
 앓는 엄마 약 구하려 정성담아 가꾼꽃


----------



## Kross

정성 담아 can be equal to 'with heart and soul' in English. And Yes, the basic form of 담아 is 담다 which is a verb.


----------



## panview

Kross said:


> 정성 담아 can be equal to 'with heart and soul' in English. And Yes, the basic form of 담아 is 담다 which is a verb.


Thanks.Bu can you tell me why the form of  담다  changed  into 담아?


----------



## Kross

다 as in 담다 is a sentence-ending suffix. Usually nothing can be followed afterward in the sentence. But in your example, 담다 that modifies the next words, 가꾼 꽃, has to be changed to 담아 acting as an adjective phrase in English.  .


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

정성을 담다 sounds poetic and I wouldn't use the expression myself. It implies that it took time and effort.


----------



## Rance

담아 comes from  담다(verb) + 아(suffix).
Here -아 is a suffix which connect previous verb with next and indicates the order of event and/or a method of next verb.

For example) 
환자를 안*아* 일으켰다. 
You hugged(안다)  patient first, then lifted(일으키다) him/her up.
그는 총을 쏘*아* 꿩을 잡았다.
He hunted(잡다) pheasant by shooting(총을 쏘다).

So in the clause 정성을 담아 가꾼 꽃 , 정성을 담아 indicates how 꽃 was grown(가꾸다) - which is with heart and soul.

It's quite poetic as 경상남도로 오이소 says and many may find bit embarrassing to say it directly.


----------



## vientito

if instead of 담아 we use 담고 how would it change the meaning?  the sequence of action is still the same, I suppose?


----------



## Kross

담아 and 담고 look alike and so you might wonder if they probably have the same role in the example and can be used in an interchangeable way. The answer is no. It sounds weird and unnatural with 담고. 고 as in 담고 means ‘and’ like ~ 담다. 그리고 ~. 담고 doesn’t fit into the flow of the sentence. As Rance mentioned right above, 아 as in 담아 gives a meaning of a way or means. Now you may know how different they are to each other.


----------



## panview

Thank you all.


----------

